# Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan



## Papke (3. Mai 2017)

Hallo
Eines der beiden genannten Geräte soll es werden, Einsatzgebiet
Talsperre max. Tiefe 40m, Vertikal, Schleppen halt auf Raubfisch oder zum suchen und finden von Köfis.
Wird genutzt vom Ruderboot aus.
Lt. Schlageter ist das Simrad das wohl bessere Gerät mit der besseren Ausstattung, bzw. besseres Touchdisplay und einige Softwarefeatures.
Aber vielleicht hat jemand eines der Beiden Gerät oder vielleicht schon beide im Einsatz vergleichen können.


----------



## Guppyfreund (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Ich habe das Elite Ti 7 Totalscan jetzt seit einem Jahr auf der Ostsee im Einsatz und bin rundum zufrieden.
Ich habe mich damals für das Lowrance entschieden, weil ich das Echolot mit RAM-Mount montieren wollte und es mir gefällt über die normalen Tasten sehr schnell Punkte markieren, zoomen usw. zu können. Keine Ahnung, wie das auf dem Simrad funktioniert.


----------



## Papke (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

@Guppyfreund
Danke für die Antwort, Simrad ist ja lt. Aussage vom Mitarbeiter vom Echolotzentrum die Premiumklasse von Lowrance, ein Unternehmen mit nur 2 Namen.
Das Simrad soll sich wohl perfekt per Touchscreen steuern lassen, es gibt auf der HP von Herrn Schlageter auch ein Video wo er das Simrad GO7 XSE vorstellt, er berichtet auch darüber das beide Echolote fast identisch sind, er aber Vorteile beim Simrad sieht.
Ich warte noch die ein oder andere Antwort ab.


----------



## Chris1711 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Moin,

Habe ebenfalls das Lowrance Elite 7 ti mit Totalscan. Kann hier auch nichts negatives berichten. Wenn ich ein Echolot brauchen würde, würde ich es mir wieder holen. Von mir gibt es ne Kaufempfehlung dafür.

Zum simrad kann ich leider nichts sagen hatte ich noch nicht in der Hand.


----------



## gründler (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Sind vom Menü her fast Identisch.

Glaube das Simrad hat ne andere Frontscheibe (Glas) wie das Elite Ti.

Der Touch vom Elite Ti arbeitet gut,in wie weit der vom Simrad besser sein soll weiß ich nicht,evtl. bißchen schneller oder Agressiver aber k.a. ob das so auch ist.

#h


----------



## Papke (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Hätte jetzt noch die Möglichkeit ein Garmin echoMap CHIRP 72sv mit einem GT 52 HW-TM als Komplettpaket mit Edelstahlhighspeedgeberstange, Akku, Ladegerät zu bekommen.
Hat jemand mit diesem Gerät irgendwelche Erfahrungen, habe irgendwo was gelesen, dass der Köder beim Vertikalfischen wohl schlecht oder gar nicht auszumachen ist.


----------



## Chris1711 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Moin,

Kenne mich bei Garmin jetzt nicht aus aber.... wie ist das Gerät kompatibel mit Navionics? Wie ist das mit der Kartographierung d.h wenn du dir Gewässerkarten erstellst. Möchte das nicht schlecht reden meine aber gehört zu haben das es da mau aussieht. Evtl äußert sich ja ein Garmin Besitzer


----------



## goldfisch12 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Die laufenden Meinungsbilder sind ganz interessant, ich finde aber dass zu viel spekuliert und empfohlen wird, ohne dass gesicherte Erkenntnisse dahinter stehen.

Ein Touchscreen ist augenblicklich im Echolotbereich als  ein Zeichen der Zeit anzusehen(Smartphonegeneration). Leider werden die Nachteile der Bedienung (Regen,Schmutz,rauhe See) gerne verschwiegen.Schon deshalb macht es Sinn, auch über ein tastenbedientes Gerät, wie das genannte Echomap 72sv, nachzudenken. Das Garmin Kombi 72sv mit dem GT52 Chirp Geber ist in dieser Preisklasse, was die Chirptechnik angeht ein Maß der Dinge, ohne dass mit großen Worten wie "Totalscan" geworben werden muss. Auch dieses Geber kann alles einschl. Sidescan.
Bei Interesse, gibt es einen ausführlichen Praxistest hier:

http://dicht-am-fisch.de/ttk/tackle/echolot-test-garmin-echomap-72sv-52dv-in-der-praxis

Übrigens: Garmin ist nicht kompatibel mit den Navionics Seekarte. Auf diesen Geräten laufen die Garmin eigenen Bluechart G2 Seekarten, die mindestens so gut aber bei Bedarf deutlich preiswerter zu kaufen sind. Eigene Karten kann man bei Garmin  ähnlich Lowrance Genesis über Quickdraw Contours herstellen.


----------



## Papke (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

So nachdem ich gestern den ganzen Tag im Internet verbracht habe, bin ich zu dem Schluß gekommen, wenn denn ein 9 Zoll Gerät zu kaufen.
Folgende 3 Geräte sind in die engere Auswahl gekommen und letztlich soll es auch eines der genannten 3 werden.

1.) Lowrance Elite 9 TI mit Totalscan
2.) Garmin echoMap CHIRP 92SV mit GT 52 HW-TM 
3.) Simrad GO 9 XSE mit Totalscan

Was letztlich für mich eines ers entscheidenen Kaufkritereien sein wird, ist die gute (leichte) Bedienbarkeit, bedeutet kein langes Suchen im Menü wenn man zwischen den einzelnen Modi schalten möchte "2D Ansicht, Downscan und Sidescan" oder halt auch andere Einstellungen.
Von der Drstellung her denke ich mal tun sich die 3 genannten nicht wirklich was.
Ich hatte vor ca. 2 Jahren ein Humminbird 798cxi und das war für mich zumindest eine Katastrophe wenn man schnell mal etwas umstellen wollte.

Was die Erstellung eigener Gewässerkarte angeht, soweit ich weiß erstellt das Garmin diese wohl am einfachsten, allerdings gibt es für Lowrance und Simrad "Ist ja ein Unternehmen" eine passende Karte direkt für mein Hausgewässer.

Das Echo wird auch nur auf diesem einen Gewässer genutzt, es wird zwar ein portables Echolot sein, aber eher sehr unwahrscheinlich das ich es auf einem anderen Gewässer nutzen werde.

Auf 9 Zoll Geräte bin ich letztlich gekommen, da in diversen Foren geschrieben wird das halt die 9 Zoll Gerät besser sind wenn man 2 oder 3 Ansichten auf dem Display gleichzeitig darstellen möchte.
Bin auch nicht mehr der jüngste und in den nächsten Jahren werden meine Augen mit Sicherheit nicht besser.

Klar der finanzielle Aspekt spielt gegenüber den 7 Zoll Geräten natürlich eine nicht unerhebliche Rolle Ich hoffe einfach wenn ich das für mich passende Gerät finde und dann eine Summe von ca. 1300.-€ bis 1600.-€ vom billigsten bis zu teuersten Geräte ausgebe sollte ich schon auf ein paar Jahre hin zufrieden sein.

Achja ich hatte mit 2 Händlern gestern auch mal telefoniert, der erste favorisierte direkt das Simrad GO7 XSE mit Totalscan.
Der 2 bot das Gerät sogar nochmals 50.-€ günstiger an, aber nach einem kurzen Gespräch brachte er das Garmin echoMap CHIRP 72SV ins spiel und meinte das dieses Gerät von der Bedienbarkeit her das wohl einfachste sei, da das Menü fast schon selbsterklärend ist.
Der 1 Händler meinte aber aufgrund von Rückjmeldungen von Kunden gebe es wohl Probleme bei der Ködererkennung im Sendekegel, bzw. Kunden hätten berichtet sie würden den Köder gar nicht sehen können, bei Vertikal Angeln.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir den ein oder anderen Tip geben bzw. "Guppfreund und Chris1711" könnten zumindest zur Bedienbarkeit des Lowrance etwas sagen.


----------



## Chris1711 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Grundsätzlich sind solche Empfehlungen doch immer nur die eigenen Erfahrungen. Hier gab es ja auch niemanden der 2 dieser Geräte hatte. 

Ich hatte vorher ein Elite 7 hdi und nun das Ti. Mein Persönliches empfinden ist das die Menüführung beim Ti einfach und selbsterklärend ist. Evtl liegt es aber auch daran das ich vorher schon mit dem hdi gearbeitet habe.

Gerade durch die wenigen Knöpfe macht es die Menüführung so intuitiv. Das Argument von Goldfisch mit der zusätzlichen Option die Menüführung bei Garmin auch über Knöpfe zu gestalten sei gesagt, das ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das dies von Nöten ist. Bei starken Regen und nassen Display funktioniert das Ti bei mir auch.

Evtl lässt es sich ja auf der Ostssee bei Windstärke 9 und nen 4 m Boot nicht bedienen wenn die Bilge nicht mehr ausreicht. Aber da hat man dann auch andere Probleme als den Touchscreen . Du bist ja auch nur auf den Talsperren im Sauerland unterwegs.

Kauf dir das Lot wo du das beste Baugefühl hast. Die tun sich gegenseitig nicht 
all zu viel. Die Empfehlungen von den Verkäufern kann man sich schenken die Empfehlen das was die meiste Marge abwirft. Wenn du morgen da nochmal anrufst unter nem anderen Namen empfehlen se dir ein anderes lot.


----------



## Papke (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

@Chris1711
Danke erst einmal für die Antwort.

So habe mir nun ein Lowrance Elite 9 Ti mit Totalscan bestellt, in der portablen Version.
Bin mal gespannt wie es sich macht wenn es dann mal hier ist.


----------



## Hennesee81 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Servus,

 ich hab das Simrad in 7". Bin damit sehr zufrieden. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Vertikal im See (zwar nur bis 15m) und beim Schleppen top. Kann mich bisher nicht beschweren. Bedienung aus meiner Sicht auch sehr intuitiv und leicht per Touch.

 Gruß Sven


----------



## Papke (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Da Simrad und Lowrance aus einer Schmiede kommen denke ich mal das das Elite Ti9 nicht wesentlich schlechter als Simrad GO7 ist.
Herr Schlageter sagte mir am Telefon das die Simrad Geräte das bessere und hellere Display haben.


----------



## raute89 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Moin in die Runde,
Ich stand vor der gleichen Frage wie der Fragesteller und hab auch die gleiche Antwort von Herrn Schlageter bekommen. 
Ich benutze das Simrad Go 7 XSE und bin zufrieden damit. Anbei habe ich zwei Bilder vom Heringsangeln angefügt. 
Das 7 Zoll in einer 4er Aufteilung finde ich etwas klein.
Deswegen bin ich auch am überlegen wegen nen Zweitgerät in 9 Zoll.
Ansonsten ist es zum Pelagen oder vertikalen Top.
Selbst den Knotenlosverbinder übern FC ist ausm Display zu sehen.
Ich kann auch nur das Echolotzentrum Paderborn empfehlen. Absoluter Top Service!


----------



## fischbär (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Display haben beide 800x480 mit LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung. Lowrance spezifiziert keine Helligkeit.

Kann mir jemand sagen, in welchem Format man bei Simrad die Daten speichern kann? *.sl2?
Kann das Ding eigene Karten lesen so wie Lowrance oder geht es mal wieder nur gegen extra Gebühr, wie bei Humminbird?


----------



## raute89 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

SLG , XTF, SL2
 Das Simrad ist quasi Lowrance, nur die Premiummarke.
 Du kannst damit via Insight deine Gewässerkarte ohne Gebühr erstellen und dann hoch laden.
 Nachteil: ohne Premium Account weiß dann jeder wo die dein Barschtümpel aussieht bzw. wo du angelst.
 und der Premiumzugang kostet paar Taler.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*



raute89 schrieb:


> Moin in die Runde,
> Ich stand vor der gleichen Frage wie der Fragesteller und hab auch die gleiche Antwort von Herrn Schlageter bekommen.
> Ich benutze das Simrad Go 7 XSE und bin zufrieden damit. Anbei habe ich zwei Bilder vom Heringsangeln angefügt.
> Das 7 Zoll in einer 4er Aufteilung finde ich etwas klein.
> ...



Wo erkennst du deinen Knotenlosverbinder?|kopfkrat


----------



## gründler (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Wer ein 9Zoll oder mehr möchte,beide hier genannten Geräte können mit einem Tablet Lapi etc.gekoppelt werden,so hat man mehr Bildschirm für nicht soviel Geld.Die Auflösung ist auch sehr gut,nicht so wie aufn Echo aber fast Identisch,kommt auch auf das Tablet etc.an.  

Ich bediene meine Echos fast nur noch über Tablet.


#h


----------



## raute89 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Beim pelagen...die bilder oben sind Heringe.


----------



## fischbär (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Hat vielleicht jemand ein paar schöne Sidescan Beispiele von dem Simrad? Wie das mit Totalscan aussieht wäre wirklich mal interessant zu wissen!


----------



## Papke (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

So hier nun meine portable Lösung vom Lowrance Elite 9Ti mit Totalscan, Peli 1550 Koffer und RAM Mount.


----------



## fischbär (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Geiles Ding. Warst Du schon unterwegs damit?


----------



## Papke (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Leider nein, kam Freitagabend per DHL, gestern dann alles zusammengebaut, mußte noch ein paar Sachen kaufen.
Wetter bei uns derzeit nicht so der Reißer, fürs WE Starkregen und Gewitter angesagt, da bleib ich lieber auf dem Trocknen.
Nächste Woche werd ich es dann testen, bin schon echt gespannt.


----------



## Forester FXT (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Hat wer mal Bilder vom Simrad ??  Also Livebilder vom Wasser im Totalscan ??

Bin am Überlegen mir eins zu kaufen.


----------



## Papke (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

So gestern mal erste Erfahrnugen mit dem Elite 9 Ti gemacht, ehrlich gesagt entäuschend, ich hoffe es liegt einfach an falschen Einstellungen die ich gemacht habe.
Nutzung nur im 2D Sonar und Downscan, entweder parallel oder auch nur einzeln.
Strukturen am Boden der Talsperre konnte ich zwar ausmachen, aber nur in Form von Erhebungen "Barschberge".
Bin an einer Stelle mit dem Boot über einen versunkenen Baum gerudert, dort konnte ich im 2D nur eine Wolke ausmachen.
Im Downscan konnte man zwar Astwerk erkennen, allerdings auch nur weil ich wußte was unter mir war, der Baum liegt derzeit in einer Tiefe von 50cm bis 5M unter der Oberfläche.
Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere ein paar Tipps zu den Einstellungen für mich.
Hier nochmal die Angaben:
Talsperre mit einer max. Tiefe von ca. 40m, Echo wird auf einem Ruderboot genutzt.
Im Downscan hatte ich auch das Problem das im oberen Bereich, bis ca. 2 Meter Tiefe auf dem Bildschirm etwas zu sehen war was aussah wie, ich nenne es Mal "Nebel" im 2D Sonar war das nicht der Fall. Beim 2D konnte ich manchesmal den Gufi auf dem Echolot auf dem Weg nach unten verfolgen, bzw. auch sehen wie er auf und absank bei Bewegung der Rute und andere Male konnte ich den Köder wiederum nicht sehen.
Das kann aber vielleicht auch daran liegen das ich einen Bekannten dabei hatte welcher auf der Bank saß, hinter der der Geber im Wasser war, dadurch lag das Boot halt nicht immer gleich im Wasser.
Ich bin mir auch nicht wirklich sicher wie tief der Geber unter Wasser sein soll, ich habe ihn leicht versetzt hinten links am Boot angebracht gehabt, mit einer Edelstahlgeberstange.


----------



## gründler (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*



Papke schrieb:


> So gestern mal erste Erfahrnugen mit dem Elite 9 Ti gemacht, ehrlich gesagt entäuschend, ich hoffe es liegt einfach an falschen Einstellungen die ich gemacht habe.
> Nutzung nur im 2D Sonar und Downscan, entweder parallel oder auch nur einzeln.
> Strukturen am Boden der Talsperre konnte ich zwar ausmachen, aber nur in Form von Erhebungen "Barschberge".
> Bin an einer Stelle mit dem Boot über einen versunkenen Baum gerudert, dort konnte ich im 2D nur eine Wolke ausmachen.
> ...



Als ich mir damals mein erstes Sidescan Echo kaufte war ich genauso entäuscht,aber je öfter ich mich damit beschäftigt habe desto mehr und mehr blickte ich durch.Heute möchte ich es nicht mehr missen,weil man halt wenn man damit erstmal zurecht usw.dinge "lesen" kann die im 2D Sonar nicht möglich sind.

Fahr raus und beschäftige dich damit je oft wie nur geht,nach ner Zeit solltes Du damit klar kommen.

Wenn das Downscan Sidescan Echo auf An steht,geht Chirp nicht im 2D Sonar,also erst auf Structure Echo und das Echo anhalten (Menü ganz unten) bestätigen,zurück ins 2D Sonar,nun stehen Chirpfreq. zur Verfügung.

Wie gesagt je mehr man es im Einsatz hat desto mehr wird man damit ümme kommen.

Downscan nutze ich fast gar nicht mehr es läuft nur das Sidescan,wenn man das mit der Zeit versteht zu lesen hat man schon die halbe Miete eingefahren.

#h


----------



## fischbär (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Chirp geht nur wenn Sidescan aus ist? Hä? Wieso?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gründler (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*



fischbär schrieb:


> Chirp geht nur wenn Sidescan aus ist? Hä? Wieso?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk



Tja das frag mal Lowrance,läuft Side oder Downscan geht im 2D Sonar kein Chirp. Steht auch ganz klein geschrieben auif der Benutzerseite beschreibung Sonar.

Darum wer Chirp nutzen möchte muss vorher das DS/Sides. auf Anhalten stellen und dann erst ins 2D Sonar,dann geht Chirp.
Ist Side Downscan an gehen nur im 2D die normalen freq. ohne Chirp.

 Hinweis: Dieses Gerät kann CHIRP-Frequenzen und SideScan
nicht gleichzeitig ausführen. Wenn Sie StructureScan® für die
Links-/Rechts-Ansicht einschalten, steht das CHIRP-Sonar nicht
zur Verfügung.

#h


----------



## Papke (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Stimmt schon was "gründler" schreibt, bekommt man auf dem Display auch direkt eine Meldung das "CHIRP" nicht funktioniert wenn man DS/Sidescan an hat.


----------



## fischbär (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Na das ist ja arm. Wahrscheinlich der Prozessor zu schwach.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gründler (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*



fischbär schrieb:


> Na das ist ja arm. Wahrscheinlich der Prozessor zu schwach.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk



Ich tippe mal eher auf die Kristalle,entweder teilt sich Sidescan und Chirp ein Kristall,oder die freq. überlagern sich dann was zu Probs. führt.


#h


----------



## goldfisch12 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Side-und Downscan arbeiten im hochfrequenten Bereich, Überlagerungen mit 2-D Chirp sind daher nicht angezeigt, Chirp und Sidescan in einem Geberkristall ist schon deshalb fraglich, weil es bedeuten würde, das 2-D und Sidescan, die aus zwei völlig  unterschiedlichen Frequenzbereichen kommen, sich in einem Kristall vereinigen ließen. 
Das Problem bei Lowrance/Simrad sehe ich eher in der Geberkonstruktion, Chirpfunktionen mit Zweifrequenzgebern auf elektronischem Wege erreichen zu wollen. Da bin ich eher bei @fischbär , dass die Hardware in der Paralleldarstellung überfordert ist. Mehr ist, wie es scheint, in der Preisklasse nicht machbar, zumindest bei diesem Hersteller nicht.
Einfach einmal die Preise vergleichen, da weiß man schnell, was man bekommt.
Simrad Go 7XSE o. Geber : 699,00€; mit Geber :829,00€ (Quelle Echolotzentrum)
Preisdifferenz: 130€ für einen TOTALSCAN Geber.
Ein Airmar 150m Chirpgeber, der nur 2-D kann, liegt bei 348,00€, selbst bei Bundle Angeboten sind das i.d.R. noch  300€ für den Geber.


----------



## gründler (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Ja einzelnd kostet der Totalscan ja auch um 300€ nur im Bundle mit einem Gerät wird er dann halt "billiger".

Sei es wie es ist...... es ist halt so wie es ist.....


#h


----------



## goldfisch12 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*



gründler schrieb:


> Ja einzelnd kostet der Totalscan ja auch um 300€ nur im Bundle mit einem Gerät wird er dann halt "billiger".
> 
> Sei es wie es ist...... es ist halt so wie es ist.....
> 
> ...



Ok, aber das eine steht zum anderen in keinem achtbaren Verhältnis, d.h., Preisreduktionen im Bundle bis zu 25% zum Einzelpreis, wie vielfach nachzulesen (Echolotzentrum), sind in Ordnung, beim Totalscan sind es aber nahezu 60% .
Da Navico(Lowrance,Simrad) sicher nichts verschenkt, kann man davon ausgehen, dass der Bundlepreis dem Gegenwert entspricht, der Einzelpreis den Käufer schlichtweg abzockt, wenn er denn so unachtsam ist ihn zu bezahlen.

Zum Vergleich:
Airmar 150m , Einzelpreis 348,00, Bundle ca 300
Garmin GT50, Einzelpreis 499,00, Bundle 409,00
Garmin 50/200, Einzelpreis 78,00, Bundle ca 62,00


----------



## goldfisch12 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Info zum Simrad Go7xse:


http://dicht-am-fisch.de/ttk/tackle/simrad-echolot-go7-xse-test-praxis-vergleich


----------



## raute89 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Ein paar Bilder von Simrad Go 7 mit Downscan
Einfach mal zum Gucken#h


----------



## Hennesee81 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*



raute89 schrieb:


> Ein paar Bilder von Simrad Go 7 mit Downscan
> Einfach mal zum Gucken#h


 
 Sorry für OT, wie bekomme ich beim Go7 die Tempanzeige Wasser unterhalb der Tiefenanzeige hin? So wie in deinem Bild.


----------



## gründler (14. August 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Moin

Da es ja die gleiche Software hat wie Lowrance....

Irgendwo im Menü steht Overlay Daten,da kann man Volt oder Temp. usw einführen und sich die Anzeige im Bildschirm per Touch "hinziehen".Ach ja und die größe der Daten Anzeigen sollte man auch wählen können (eigentlich) small-high.
#h


----------



## Hennesee81 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Danke!!!


----------



## fischbär (14. August 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Hat das Ding nicht auch Sidescan? Hast Du da ein paar Screenshots?


----------



## raute89 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Hab jetzt nur die spontan aufm Handy gehabt...muss sonst mal am We paar schönere machen
Ja Sidescan hat das auch
Einmal ist eine Kette von nem Bootssteg zu sehen und einmal Heringe (4er Split)


----------



## raute89 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Hier das 4er Splitbild....gut man kann da noch viel mehr raus holen.


----------



## Angler9999 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Gibt es bei dem Simrad oder dem Lowrance nicht die Möglichkeit eines Bildschirmabdrucks? (Hardcopy)


----------



## raute89 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

ja das gibt auch...das fällt aber wegen Faulheit aus...da knipse ich schnell nen Bild mitn Handy:m


----------



## gründler (14. August 2017)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*



raute89 schrieb:


> ja das gibt auch...das fällt aber wegen Faulheit aus...da knipse ich schnell nen Bild mitn Handy:m


*
Geht ja auch fixer wie Karte raus Pc an runterladen hochladen.....ja kenne ich auch diese Faulheit ^^


----------



## DeralteSack (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

So, ich möchte diesen alten Trööt gerne mal wider hochholen, da mich das Thema Echo ebenfalls interessiert und es auch um die beiden genannten Geräte geht.


Besonders hat es mir aktuell das Lowrence Elite 7 Ti angetan. Ich lasse mich jedoch auch gerne eines Besseren belehren.



Was mich besonders interessiert ist, welche Akkus ihr verwendet und wie lange diese bei regulärer Nutzung bei euch halten?


Ich überlege zwischen 10Ah und 18Ah.


Welche Batterien taugen was? Welche Hersteller sind empfehlenswert?


----------



## goldfisch12 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Persönlich würde ich das Simrad Go7 xse vorziehen. Es ist praktisch baugleich mit dem Elite 7, bringt aber Vorteile mit dem etwas präziseren Touchscreen mit und verfügt über eine zusätzliche Software TVG, die hilfreich beim Vertikalangeln ist. Das modernere Outfit hat das Simrad ebenfalls.


Für die Stromversorgung reicht ein 10Ah Akku. Bei einem durchschnittlichen Stromverbraucht von rund 0,65Ah passen die Reserven für gut 10-12h. 

Aus Gewichtsgründen kann man allerdings auch ein 8Ah Lithium Akku verwenden, der ist zwar mit rund 70€ etwas teuerer wiegt aber nur rund 1kg im Vergleich zu einem 10Ah Bleivertreter der fast das Dreifache an Gewicht mitbringt.


----------



## DeralteSack (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

OK. Wo finde ich denn einen Lithium Akku mit der Leistung zu dem Preis? Hast du einen Link?


----------



## goldfisch12 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalsc bei an oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

https://www.ebay.de/itm/ENERpower-LiFePo4-12V-12-8V-7-5Ah-ersetzt-Bleiakku-Blei-Gel-12V-Akkus/263738096573?hash=item3d6803fbbd:g:lqIAAOSwtJBbFYTb


Für 110€ bekommst Du auch einen 12AH LiFEPo4 Akku bei denen.


----------



## DeralteSack (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Super! Danke Dir! Das ist natürlich ne Überlegung wert. Gerade wegen des Gewichtes


----------



## DeralteSack (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Die etwas größere Variante der Litium Zellen ist für mich interessant.
Auf der Suche nach einem brauchbaren und geeigneten Ladegerät bin ich nun immer wieder auf das Blue Smart IP65 gestossen. Kennt jemand das Gerät oder kennt ihr ein anderes Gerät, was für Lithium Akkus gut geeignet ist? Es sollte den Akkus über Nacht laden und pflegen können und nicht wie viele andere Geräte als Heizkörper dienen.


----------



## Ghu)Z(dan (13. Juni 2018)

DeralteSack schrieb:


> Die etwas größere Variante der Litium Zellen ist für mich interessant.
> Auf der Suche nach einem brauchbaren und geeigneten Ladegerät bin ich nun immer wieder auf das Blue Smart IP65 gestossen. Kennt jemand das Gerät oder kennt ihr ein anderes Gerät, was für Lithium Akkus gut geeignet ist? Es sollte den Akkus über Nacht laden und pflegen können und nicht wie viele andere Geräte als Heizkörper dienen.





Schau dir mal das CTEK MX5.0 Ladegerät an, besitzt einen 8-Stufen ladeprozess und ist mit 65 Euro relativ gut im Preis dafür, inwiefern es kleinere Batterien auch lädt bin ich gerade nicht im Bilde, ansonsten das CTEK XC 0.6, das sollte auf jeden Fall deinen Ansprüchen genügen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## goldfisch12 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Das Ladeverfahren (CC/CV) ist wichtig. Zunächst mit konstantem Strom laden, bis zum Erreichen der Ladeschlusspannung, meist 14,4-14,6V, dann Restladung mit konstanter Spannung und abnehmendem Ladestrom.


Schau mal hier:


https://www.ebay.de/itm/263749178192?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


Vielleicht ist das ja was für Dich.


----------



## Chris1711 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Hey,

Bei normalen Akkus reicht kein 10ah für den Tag. Kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen.


----------



## goldfisch12 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Mal nachrechnen:
10 AH Bleiakku voll geladen , neu, bringt etwa 80% der Nominalkapazität, da sind 8Ah.
Ein Simrad Go 7xse braucht im normalen Echolotbetrieb 0,65A pro Stunde (selbst gemessen). 8 : 0,65 = 12,3. 

Im Spitzenbetrieb sind wir bei ca 0,8A pro Stunde, dann sind dass immer noch 8 : 0,8 = 10. 

Für einen Angeltag sollte das doch wohl reichen.


Bleiakkus, die nicht gepflegt werden lassen sich innerhalb kurzer Zeit nur noch zu 80% aufladen und haben damit ihre Einsatzkapazität auf die Hälfte (50%) reduziert. Aus 10Ah wären dann 5Ah geworden, die für einen Angeltag nicht mehr ausreichen. Tiefenentladungen können das ganze noch dramatisch verschärfen.



Bei LiFePo4 Akkus liegt die Kapazitätsausnutzung bei rund 92%. Ein 12AH LiFePo4 Akku hätte dann ein Angebot von 12x0,92 = 11Ah, ein 8Ah Typ von 7Ah.


Ich selbst habe eine Versuchsreihe mit einem 15Ah LiFePo4 Akku durchgeführt, der mit einem Simrad Go7xse (volle Bildschirmhelligkeit, GPS und zwei Scantechniken gleichzeitig) bei 80% Kapazitätsausnutzung (als 20% Reserve) mehr als 18 Stunden gelaufen ist, obwohl die volle Leistungsfähigkeit (erst zwei Ladezyklen) noch nicht erreicht war.


----------



## Chris1711 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Moin,

Ich spreche ja auch von einem Bleiakku und von nichts anderem. Die verlieren mal schnell Kapazität wegen Temperaturen oder anderen Sachen wie Umgang etc. Ich hab nur Erfahrung mit dem ti und dem alten hds jeweils in 7“


----------



## DeralteSack (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Super! Das sind doch mal brauchbare Informationen.
Meine Planung tendiert zu einem 12 Ah LiFePo4 Lithium Akku. Ggf. Ein zweiter, wenn wir wieder einmal lange über Nacht auf dem Boot unterwegs sind.
Dazu ein gutes aber nicht zu teures Ladegerät, was die Anforderungen für genannte Akkus kann. Also entsprechende Ladeverfahren beherrscht und die Leistung auch bringt und dabei nicht abfackelt.


----------



## allegoric (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

LifePo Akkus sind der totale Overload für ein Echo. Das braucht kein Mensch. Ich nutze seit Jahren ne kleine 20 € Batterie von Panasonic und die hält eeeewig. Ich glaube da sind 7 AH drauf.


----------



## goldfisch12 (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*



allegoric schrieb:


> LifePo Akkus sind der totale Overload für ein Echo. Das braucht kein Mensch. Ich nutze seit Jahren ne kleine 20 € Batterie von Panasonic und die hält eeeewig. Ich glaube da sind 7 AH drauf.




Das kann jeder so halten wie er möchte. Gut ist allerdings, dass Du nicht entscheiden kannst was der Mensch braucht oder auch nicht.


----------



## allegoric (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Nö, aber LifePo-Akkus für diesen Anwendungszweck in den Himmel zu loben, ist erst recht unsinnig. Denk mal drüber nach. So ein Gel-Akku wiegt kaum im Unteschied zum LifePo. Deine verlinkte Angabe gibt 1,2 kg an. 

Beispielshaft 7-9 AH Blei / Fließ wiegt 2,5-2,7kg. Dass das Argument zählt, dass der Akku nennenswert an kapazität verliert, passiert erst bei Minusgraden. Wie viele Angler gehen tatsächlich bei Minusgraden mit dem Boot angeln? Das ist nicht gerade die Masse. Da haben die meisten, die Boote schon draußen.

Der Lifepo-Akku kostet das 4-fache, ist nur halb so schwer, und nicht viel kleiner und benötigt ein spezielles Ladegerät. Wenn man argumentiert, dann richtig.

Oder das hier:


goldfisch12 schrieb:


> ...
> Bleiakkus, die nicht gepflegt werden lassen sich innerhalb kurzer Zeit nur noch zu 80% aufladen und haben damit ihre Einsatzkapazität auf die Hälfte (50%) reduziert. Aus 10Ah wären dann 5Ah geworden, die für einen Angeltag nicht mehr ausreichen. Tiefenentladungen können das ganze noch dramatisch verschärfen.
> ...



Ein Verbraucherbatterie ist darauf ausgelegt, tief entladen werden zu können! Klar werden aus 1500 Zyklen dann vielleicht 500 Zyklen. Aber mal ehrlich, habt ihr mal durchgerechnet, wie oft ihr im Jahr angeln geht!? Selbst für Freaks, die 100 mal gehen würden, also an jedem 3. Tag mit dem Boot rausfahren. Dann würde der Blei-Gel oder Blei-Vlies Akku immernoch 5 Jahre halten und danach einfach 20 Euro ausgeben und gut.


----------



## goldfisch12 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Ich will gar nicht darauf eingehen, wo Du dir selbst widersprichst. Schön ist, das Du den richtigen Akku für Dich gefunden hast. Noch schöner wäre, wenn Du das als deinen Erfahrungsraum darstellen würdest, anstatt großzügig Belehrungen zu verteilen. Viele hier im Forum haben mit Bleiakkus ihre eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht und wissen daher deine Ausführungen richtig einzuschätzen.


----------



## allegoric (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Nö, ich will die nicht in den Himmel loben. Ich will nur ausführen, dass deine einseitige Argumentation Müll ist. Wenn dann vergleiche fair.


----------



## kaniex3 (17. August 2018)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Stehe genau vor der selben Frage.. Gibt es schonwieder neue erkenntnisse?


----------



## goldfisch12 (18. August 2018)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Vor welcher FRAGE?


----------



## Philipppo (18. August 2018)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Hm. Ich wollte neulich ein Echolot leihen von nem Kumpel, der hatte es länger nicht benutzt - beide Blei Akkus waren nicht mehr zu laden. Offenbar kaputtgelagert.
Jetzt hab ich mir ein eigenes Echolot bestellt (Simrad GO XSE 7") und stehe auch vor der Überlegung AGM oder Lithium.

Frage: gibt es Unterschiede zwischen Lithium Akkus die speziell für den Einsatz am Echolot / auf Booten beworben werden und "normalen" Lithium Akkus? Entladekurven, Dichtungen, Seeeasserbeständigkeit etc.?
Gleiche Frage für Blei Akkus. Warum kostet ein AGM 12V 10Ah bei Schlageter 55€ und bei einem Elektrogroßversand 19€?
Worauf muss ich achten?

Edit: zum eig. Thema des Threads: ich hab mich für das Simrad entschieden weil es laut Herrn Schlageter die gleiche Hardware wie das Lowrance hat, dabei aber ein besseres Display (bessere Eigenschaften bei Sonneneinstrahlung und Regen). 
Außerdem gäbe demnächst ein Software update, welches die Auflösung verbessere aber nur für Simrad verfügbar sei und nicht für Lowrance. 
Weil es ein Auslaufmodell ist kostet es 100€ weniger als das Lowrance Elite 7 Ti und somit fiel die Wahl auf Simrad. Wird schon passen.

Edit 2: Wenn ich jetzt mal nen AGM mit Ladegerät vom Völkner mit dem AGM vom Schlageter mit Ladegerät und einem Rebelcell 11Ah mit Ladegerät und Quick Konnektor von einem anderen Versender vergleiche bin ich bei 35€ vs 95€ vs 180€. Das ist schon ne ziemliche Preisspanne.


----------



## allegoric (20. August 2018)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*



Philipppo schrieb:


> Hm. Ich wollte neulich ein Echolot leihen von nem Kumpel, der hatte es länger nicht benutzt - beide Blei Akkus waren nicht mehr zu laden. Offenbar kaputtgelagert.
> Jetzt hab ich mir ein eigenes Echolot bestellt (Simrad GO XSE 7") und stehe auch vor der Überlegung AGM oder Lithium.
> 
> Frage: gibt es Unterschiede zwischen Lithium Akkus die speziell für den Einsatz am Echolot / auf Booten beworben werden und "normalen" Lithium Akkus? Entladekurven, Dichtungen, Seeeasserbeständigkeit etc.?
> ...



Ich habe mir ne kleine Gelbatterie gekauft, irgendwas von Amazon für  20 Flocken ~ 7AH und benutze dazu ein CTEK 5.0, was ich noch für meine Verbraucherbatterie verwende... Das geht seit Jahren. Aus meiner Perspektive wüsste ich nicht, warum man für nen Echolot ne Lithium Batterie braucht. So viel fressen die nicht. und die kleinen Blei-Akkus sind nicht schwer. Das trägt man gemütlich in einer Hand.


----------



## Angler9999 (20. August 2018)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Zum Unterschied zwischen zum herkömmlichen Akku (auch Gel) und Lithium ist genug geschrieben.
Jeder muss für sich selbst entscheiden ob  und wann der Gewichtsvorteil gegenüber dem deutlich höheren Preis sinn macht.

Für mich sind 1 KG kein Grund, jedoch bei einer 100Ah Std Batterie ist der Gewichtsvorteil schon sehr beachtlich. Wenn ich allerdings nur 3-5 mal im Jahr das Ding benötige und die Batterie bis ans Wasser mit einer Karre schieben kann ist das Gewicht schon wieder relativ. 

Bei einer ~10 AH Batterie (Gel-Akku) reicht ein preiswertes Modell, was im Internet gute Bewertungen hat. Aus meiner Sicht lohnt es sich nicht das dreifache bei einem Händler auszugeben.


----------



## goldfisch12 (20. August 2018)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Natürlich hat jede Anschaffung ein benutzerspezifisches Kosten Nutzen Profil. Ich kann ein 7´´ Kombigerät für für 489€ kaufen oder auch einen 1000er mehr ausgeben. Die Argumentation ist hier wie dort ähnlich.


Nur noch einmal zur Klarstellung:
Eine 9Ah AGM Batterie wiegt zwischen 2,5 und 2,7KG, das ist in der Echolottasche schon eine Hausnummer.
Ein leistungsmäßig vergleichbarer 7Ah LiFePo Akku bringt nur 800g auf die Waage. Den Unterschied kann man nicht so einfach mal eben abtun.
Ebenso wichtig: Eine 9Ah AGM Versorgung bringt es bei 80% Kapazitätsausnutzung und einem Verbraucher ( typisch 7´´) von 0,75A gerade mal auf 8h Laufzeit nach Überwinterung eher auf 6,5h. Eine 8Ah LiFePo4 Batterie schafft da rund 11h und dass über einen langen Zeitraum.  Diese Werte lassen sich über die Peukert Formel nachrechnen, stammen aber hier aus einer Versuchsreihe, haben also Praxis Bezug.
Es sind also nicht nur das Gewicht, sondern auch die Leistungsunterschiede der einzelnen Batterietechniken, die den Preis ausmachen. Hinzu kommt, dass sich die Gehäusemaße bei Kapazitäten über 10Ah bei Bleibatterie deutlich vergrößern, Lithium Version aber bis rund 18Ah noch ins Standardgehäuse passen.


Richtig ist allerdings, dass jeder für sich entscheiden muss, wieviel er für seine Stromversorgung ausgeben möchte.


----------



## Philipppo (23. August 2018)

*AW: Welches Echolot Simrad GO7 XSE Totalscan oder Lowrance Elite 7 TI Totalscan*

Das Simrad GO XSE 7 scheint nicht die schlechteste Wahl zu sein wenn ich mir die Videos im https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4853062#post4853062 so Anschau.


----------

